# cooling water analysis&chemical doses program



## dr.azza (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم اخواني
انا في حاجه الي فورمه لتقرير يومي عن

cooling water analysis&chemical doses program *
*report*
*:80:
وجزاكم الله خيرا.*​


----------



## حسين مخلوف (28 ديسمبر 2008)

GENERAL INFORMATION RELATED WITH​ BOILER & COOLING TOWER WATER TREATMENT​
​​● IMPURITIES IN RAW WATER:​​Raw water contains several matters rather pure component of water (H2O):​- Suspended Solids : sand , mud , ….etc​- Organic Matters.​- Dissolved Salts : _Ca+2_, _Mg+2_, Na+1 , K+1 , Cl-1 , ….etc​- Gases : _O2_ , _CO2_ , N2 , ….etc​- Micro-Organisms : _Bacteria_ , _Fungi_ , _Algae_.​​● DEFINITIONS AND ABBREVIATIONS :​ (All measured quantities are in ppm ≈ mg/lit Unit)​ 
▪ _STEAM:_ Water vapor produced after evaporation of water by heat source in steam boiler. There are many kinds of steam, but most boilers in small and medium industries produce a saturated steam.

▪ _STEAM BOILER:_ Boiler in which steam is produced through the evaporation of water. There is a main two types of boiler: water tube boiler in which the water located in tubes while the fire is in the shell, and the other -which is the most used one in Jordan companies- is the fire tube boiler in which the fire located in tubes and the water pass in the shell of the boiler. 

▪ _COOLING TOWER:_ A water cooling technique, it is a mass and energy transfer operation, in which water are transferred to the dry air by evaporation by getting heat from water itself. 

▪ _TH: _Total amount of Calcium and Magnesium ions in water, these ions can cause a scale in the system by reaction with Carbonate, Bicarbonate, and hydroxide.

▪ _SOFTENER:_ The apparatus in which hardness ions are removed by the meaning of ion exchange with another non-danger ions such as sodium. 

▪ _(Ca)H:_ Only the Calcium ions water *******, it is usually 2/3 of the total hardness.

▪ _Malk:_ The amount of Carbonate, Bicarbonate, and Hydroxide ions in water, it is proportional to PH, and it is an element of scale.

▪ _Palk:_ The amount of Carbonate and Hydroxide ions in water, it is proportional to PH, and it is an element of scale.

▪ _OH:_ The amount of Hydroxide ions in water, it is proportional to PH, and it is an element of scale.

▪ _Cl-1:_ The amount of chloride ions in water, it is a good indicator for the concentration ratio in both boiler and cooling tower systems.

▪ _PH:_ The term shows how much the sample is acidic, basic, or it is neutral. It is important mainly to check for scale, and to insure that no acidic corrosion has been occurred. And it is proportional to the TDS *******.
Low PH at normal or high TDS with presence of hardness means that SCALE is occurred by the reaction of Hardness ions and Palk, Malk, OH ions. 

▪ _TDS:_ The Total Dissolved Solids in water. Low TDS means low PH, then acidic corrosion can be occurred, also low TDS means high blow down which is cause high water consumption and high energy used in evaporation process. On the other hand, high TDS will increase the opportunity of deposits, scale, under deposits corrosion, and carry over. 

▪ _POLY-AMINE:_ A new technology of water treatment in boiler and cooling tower systems, it protect the whole system from scale, corrosion, and from fouling in cooling systems. 

▪ _CORROSION:_ The oxidation of system metal, there is a lot of corrosion types depending on the mechanism of corrosion, the main important types are Electrolyte corrosion, Under Deposits corrosion, and Acidic corrosion. 

▪ _SCALE:_ Precipitation of hard compounds on the boiler tubes or on the heat exchanger tubes due to the reaction of Hardness ions with Palk, Malk, OH ions.

▪ _CONCENTRATION RATIO:_ The ratio of concentration of ions (TDS/TDS, Cl-1 / Cl-1
,….etc ) between raw water or softened water and the boiler or cooling water. We use it to discover some problems in the system, the concentration ratio in boiler system is usually 5-12 , while it is 2-3 in cooling system.

▪ _FOULING:_ The accumulation of bacteria, algae, and fungi at the heat transfer surface of cooling tower, which reduce the heat transfer efficiency.

▪ _CARY-OVER:_ The problem in boiler system caused by mechanical or chemical reasons, the most carry over reason is the high range of TDS in boiler (more than 8500).

▪ _BLOW DOWN:_ The removal of some quantity of saline water from the boiler; mainly to keep a suitable range of TDS and PH . 

▪ _BLEED OFF:_ The removal of some quantity of saline water from the cooling tower; mainly to keep a suitable range of TDS and PH
​​● BOILER WATER TREATMENT:​​
The Figure and Table below illustrates the Boiler System and the most problems which might occur in this system.

Note that the most suitable point for polyamine test is either in feed or in condensate sample; which gives the most clear blue color for presence of polyamine. 

And be care that when you Shut-Down the process, you should keep the boiler under pressure, or fill it by water with presence of very high concentration of polyamine. 




​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​
​​Table 1 – Control of Boiler System :​​
*SYSTEM*
*OPTIMAL CONDITION*
*PROBLEM*
*CAUSE AND SOLUTION*​Boiler TH
Max. 5
More than 5
Check both feed tank and the softener​Boiler TDS
Min. 2000 Max. 3500
1- Less than 2000
2- More than 3500
1- If this occurs because of start up; then it will increase naturally. Else if, decrease the blow down.
2- Increase the blow down.​Boiler PH
10.5 – 12.0
1- Less than 10.5
2- More than 12.0
1- If this occurs because of start up; then it will increase naturally. If this with presence of high hardness, then, scale might be occurred, so, drain the boiler water and fill it with soft water.
2- Increase the blow down. ​Boiler Iron
Max. 1.0
More than 1.0
Increase the polyamine dose.​Feed TH
Max. 20
More than 20
Check the softener , Drain a suitable volume of feed tank , and fill it with soft water.​Feed TDS
= TDS from softener
More than softener TDS
May be from Cary-over, so increase the blow down in boiler. Or from salt out from softener, so, regulate the softener cycle.​Feed PH
> 7.5
Less than 7.5
The rising of PH in feed caused by high PH in the condensate(because of polyamine), so, increase the polyamine dose. ​Condensate TH
Nil
Not Nil.
Because of carry-over, so, increase the blow down.​Condensate TDS
< 50 or Nil
High
Because of carry-over, so, increase the blow down.​Condensate PH
8.0 – 9.0
1- Less than 8.0
1- More than 9.0
1- Because of low polyamine dose, so,
 increase polyamine dose.
2- Because of carry-over, so, increase 
 the blow down​Condensate Iron
Max. 1.0
More than 1.0
Increase polyamine dose.​


- Note that TDS are equal before and after the softener because what is happens is only ion exchange (no ion loss or gain), and if TDS after softener is more that the TDS before, this means that some of Salt (NaCl) which used in -resin regeneration- go out from boiler as a short rinsing period in the softener cycle.
​​​​​​● COOLING TOWER WATER TREATMENT:​​The Figure and Table below illustrates the Cooling System and the most problems which might occur in this system.

When you Shut-Down the process, you should keep the system empty of water to prevent growth of micro-organisms.





​​​





Table 2 – Control of Cooling System :

*SYSTEM*
*OPTIMAL CONDITION*
*PROBLEM*
*CAUSE AND SOLUTION*
Softener TH
Less than 5
More than 5
Start a softener regeneration cycle. 
Softener TDS
As source
- 
-​Cooling Water TH
Max. 300
More than 300
Increase the bleed-off or drain a suitable volume from the circuit. ​Cooling Water TDS
Max. 2100
More than 2100
Increase the bleed-off or drain a
suitable volume of the circuit. ​Cooling Water PH
8.0 – 9.5
1- Less than 8.0
2- More than 9.5
1- This is because low TDS, so,
 decrease bleed-off. 
2- This is because high TDS, so, 
 increase the bleed-off or drain a
 suitable volume from the circuit. ​Cooling Water Iron
Max. 1.0
More than 1.0
Increase polyamine dose.​
​​​​▪ _Scale Discovery in Cooling Tower:_​​- Let a = concentration ratio_= _   , then ​○ If measured THCooling = or > THSoft * a , then, no presence of scale.​​○ If measured THCooling < THSoft * a , then, there is a scale formation in the system , then you must check all the system to operate within the optimal condition, and insure that the water treatment chemicals are added regularly to the system. ​​WITH BEST REGARDS TO YOU​
​​​​​​​


----------



## حسين مخلوف (28 ديسمبر 2008)

use microsoft office 2007 to opem both files
the report attachrd is for steam boiler system 
so; you have to do the required modification to be applicable for cooling systems....


----------



## dr.azza (30 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخي الكريم لمساعدتك الطيبه،
ولكني احتاج لفورمه جدول للتحاليل والاضافات الازمه لبرنامج المعالجه.


----------



## abu elwan (30 ديسمبر 2008)

_شكرا لك اخي حسين على هذه المعلومات القيمة, ارجو منك المساعدة في كيفية فتح الملفات المرفقة_
_وبارك الله فيك_


----------



## حسين مخلوف (30 ديسمبر 2008)

يمكن فتح الملفات باستخدام مايكروسوفت اوفيس 2007 (و على العموم سوف احول الملفات ل بي دي اف بحيث يمكن فتحها باستخدام اكروبات ادوبي ريدر) ,
 اما بالنسبة لطلب فورمه جدول للتحاليل والاضافات الازمه لبرنامج المعالجه فأرجو ملاحظة التالي:
يمكن استخدام الفورم المرفق سابقا بعد اجراء التعديل 
الفورم الخاص بمعالجة مياه ابراج التبريد عادة يجب ان يحتوي على العسرة الكلية ، عسرة الكالسيوم، عسرة المغنيسيوم، القلوية ، درجة الحموضة، الاملاح الصلبة الذائبة، معامل التركيز، و نسبة المواد الكيميائية التي تستخدم في المعالجة.
بالنسبة للإضافات اللازمة، ليس هنالك برنامج ثابت، و انما تعتمد الاضافات على طبيعة المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة في المعالجة و على طبيعة المياه التي يتم تزويدها لبرج التبريد. و عادة ما يكون ذلك مدون في ال (data sheet) الخاصة بالمادة المعالجة.

مثلا : انتي عندك برج تبريد : من تحليل مياه التزويد و حجم المياه في البرج و شبكة الانابيب و من معلومات اعلى و ادنى درجة حرارة في النظام و من ال (data sheets) للمواد المستخدمة في المعالجة  تستطيعين حساب جرعة الاضافة من كل مادة (antiscale, anti corrosion, biocide).
مثلا اذا كانت جرعة احدى المواد 10 ملغم/لتر, اي (10 ppm), فأنكي تحتاجين 10 غم من المادة المعالجة لكل متر من مياه التزويد او التعويض
و يمكن ربط نظام اضافة المواد الكيميائية (dosing pumps) بمضخات تزويد المياه للبرج و معايرة المضخة لإعطاء الجرعة المناسبة.
على العموم، حسب فهمي للسؤال، بتوقع اجابتي كافية ، و إذا لم تكن كذالك ، يرجى توضيح السؤال اكثر....

و لفد ارفقت لكم ملف ملخص يتكلم عن انواع انظمة التبريد و مشاكلها و طرق المعالجة و المواد الكيميائية المعالجة و الجرعة المطلوبة......الخ

في حال استخدام مواد اولية للمعالجة فيمكن الاستفادة من النسب الموجودة في الملف المرفق بشكل كبير.​


----------



## حسين مخلوف (30 ديسمبر 2008)

الملفات السابقة


----------



## abu elwan (31 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## dr.azza (31 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي حسين ،معلومات رائعه وأفادتني كثيرا.
والسؤال كان عن فورمه تقرير وقد ساعدتني معلوماتك كثيرا في وضع الفورمه وان شاء الله سأقوم بإرفاق الفورمه وأخذ رأي باقي الاخوه المهندسين في إجراء اي تعديلات عليها.
جزاك الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## مهندس وعد (31 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخت العزيزة عزة .... الفورمة ( الجدول) الذي تسألين عليه عن الفحوصات اليومية لمياه ابراج التبريد.... يتضمن هذا الجدول فحص كا من 
1-العكورة turbidity
2-الدالة الحامضية ph
3-درجة الحرارة لمياه التبريد 
4-قاتل الاشنات ca-h
5-مشتت أشنات m-alk
6-مانع تأكل po4
7-التوصيلية cond
الفحوصات اعلا ه تجرى يوميا وحسب نتائج المختبر... ونقوم على اساس هذه النتائج بزيادة او انقاص الكميات المضافة من المواد الكيمياوية الى مياه التبريد....
ونقوم بفحص الكلور والحديد والسيليكا كل يوم اربعاء من كل اسبوع.........
تقبلي تحياتي ......


----------



## dr.azza (1 يناير 2009)

كل الشكر لكل الأخوه المتعاونين ،وشكرا جزيلا مهندس وعد علي توضيحك...
تحياتي للجميع،،
وكل عام وانتم بخير.


----------



## حيدر 83 (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يااخي الكريم لهذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## وضاحة (29 يناير 2011)

thanks for all


----------



## ابومساعد9009 (4 يونيو 2011)

*تسلم يالغالي*​


----------



## haider2012 (16 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## سيف كاطع (5 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا يااخي الكريم​


----------



## osama fikry (3 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

